# trainers in las vegas



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a trainer for my new GSD puppy anyone know of a good trainer in Las Vegas? what should i look for in a trainer?most of the trainers that i have talked with want to do training at my house ? is that part of the norm? thanks, my new puppy will come from Vom HausRied German Shepherds


----------

